# Gunners new due



## stevenstark711 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good boy









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think you're very likely to get many positive comments over shaving a German Shepherd, no matter how many times you post it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

New due?? You mean hairdo?

Please tell me you didn't shave his coat!! :crying:

Why you shouldn't shave your double-coated dog | Animatch Dog Adoption


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't think you're very likely to get many positive comments over shaving a German Shepherd, no matter how many times you post it.


He did it last year, too, so obviously things aren't going to change: :frown2:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/722306-new-haircut.html#post8787434


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Please don't shave your gsd unless it's medically necessary. They're doubled coated dogs, it ruins their undercoat, which keeps them cool and warm, and protects their skin. It may never grow back properly. ?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

What groomer would do this


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh, dear....


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow why? Everything says don't shave GSD's. And tbey look ridiculous.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Just awful! Just plain awful!!


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> He did it last year, too, so obviously things aren't going to change: :frown2:
> 
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/722306-new-haircut.html#post8787434



Looks like the same ratty toy is in both pics. :|


----------



## stevenstark711 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ratty toy sorry his gold plated tennis ball was at the cleaner dont be such a ass


PghLoveGSD said:


> Looks like the same ratty toy is in both pics. :|


Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

stevenstark711 said:


> Ratty toy sorry his gold plated tennis ball was at the cleaner dont be such a ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk




Get the poor thing a new toy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenstark711 (Jul 16, 2015)

Same ratty toy?sorry his gold plated bone was at the jewellers don't be such a ass


PghLoveGSD said:


> Looks like the same ratty toy is in both pics. :|


Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

stevenstark711 said:


> Same ratty toy?sorry his gold plated bone was at the jewellers don't be such a ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk




Everyone is asking you to please not shave a GSD and this is what annoys you? I was just kidding geez. Now that he has no hair, get him a new toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sciberras89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why the heck would you do this!?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

a miss-guided attempt to help his dog deal with the heat. Better would be making sure the undercoat is brushed and fluffed, early morning walks and playing in a kiddie pool. I have a dog who just got done playing catch with the garden hose and is now leaning on my leg resting...his way of saying thanks.


----------



## stevenstark711 (Jul 16, 2015)

stevenstark711 said:


> Good boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look his hair grew back fine









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------

